# Halloween Club in Cal.



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

All right people in Calf. I hear you have a Halloween Club store in Calf. Tell me all about it. I just saw some pictures on Halloweenforum and on hearsedriver.com. Has anyone been to this Sam's club for Halloween?

http://www.hearsedriver.com/halloween_club_2003.htm

http://www.rontye.com/Events/Halloween_club/Halloween_club.htm


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

never been there, but next time I travel to CA I plan to make a trip there. I have heard it is a really cook store too.


----------

